# New turner



## Sheriff (Dec 27, 2017)

New turner... I've done a few little things but these are my successes so far. Got a couple pens accomplished and still have all my fingers. Although I burned my fingers pretty good. Got CA glue on them and then sprayed activator and some of that got on my fingers as well. Another lesson learned.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2017)

Looking good! Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks good....

What is the blue pen made from?

I love that frag pattern grip....


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice pens Brian! are you hooked yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sheriff (Dec 28, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good....
> 
> What is the blue pen made from?
> 
> I love that frag pattern grip....



I believe its just a regular acrylic blank. I bought it from my local woodcrafters store. But I'm sure its the same as the one from Penn State Industries.


----------



## Sheriff (Dec 28, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Nice pens Brian! are you hooked yet?



Yes sir, I have a feeling I will end up with about 50 pens, laying around the house pretty quickly. I got some other stuff in the works as well, just slowly buying additional equipment. Never been into carpentry much, so when I started out I had a couple screwdrivers and a hammer. Now, I meet the mailman at the box trying to get the credit card statement before my wife gets it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 28, 2017)

Welcome and Greetings from New Mexico!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Welcome to Wood Barter Bryan!


----------



## David Hill (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice works!! Keep’em coming.
Know the mailman routine—— it’s just thay eye roll she does....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 8, 2018)

Congrats on the first run of pens! Super nice for first effort. Chuck


----------

